# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met IFAC (Hôpital Princesse Paola)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
IFAC (Hôpital Princesse Paola)
Rue du Vivier 21
Marche-en-Famenne

Bezoek de website van IFAC


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met IFAC.*

----------

